# كراك تفعيل منتجات Csi 2014 كاملة



## eng_rike (25 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

بين يدى حضراتكم كراك لتفعيل جميع منتجات شركة csi 2014 
الكراك يفعل النسخ التالية من البرامج 

Etabs v13----sap2000 v16 
csi bridge 2014 

safe 2014 
'
طريقة التفعيل واحدة فى جميع البرامج وموجود الشرح بالصور داخل ملف التفعيل
صور اثبات التفعيل 
​

التحميل من 

مركز الخليج 

Download

فورشيرد

Download

اة نسيت اقول حاجة 

اذكر الله ​


----------



## mousabadr (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (25 فبراير 2014)

ممكن خطوات التفعيل


----------



## kjelban (25 فبراير 2014)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ......................جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم و جاري التجربه .............ساجربه على برنامج safe 2014 و سااذكر النتائح بعون الله بعد التجربه


----------



## محمداحمد5 (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m.magdi (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## civil en.ali (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_rike (25 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم خطوات التفعيل بالصور موجودة داخل الملف كما يمكنك مشاهدة فيديو التفعيل 

على اليوتيوب مدتة 1.20 ثانية فقط

youtube.com​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Basim Bani (27 فبراير 2014)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*​


----------



## yousef salamah (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zein-a (27 فبراير 2014)

مشكور صديقي


----------



## bode lotfy (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
تسلم


----------



## cehossam (21 مارس 2014)

عاوز كراك للنسخة 32


----------



## samehemary79 (22 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل تستطيع ايضا تفعيل برنامج
csixrevit
شكرااا مقدما


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 مارس 2014)

*​جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*
​


----------



## abutreeka (22 مارس 2014)

ملف التفعيل لمدة سنة فقط…
تحياتي


----------



## egoze (19 أبريل 2014)

الرجاء اعاده تنزيل هذا الكراك يا اخوان لانه الموقع مش شغال
هذا الكراك ممتاز لانه لمده سنه تقريبا 
و لاني عندي كراك اخر و لكن مشكله انه بس ل 94 يوم 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (19 أبريل 2014)

الموقع مش شغاااال


----------



## civil en.ali (19 أبريل 2014)

الموقع مش شغاااال​


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (19 أبريل 2014)

رجاء حد يرفع الكراك تاني


----------



## eng_rike (20 أبريل 2014)

االسلام عليكم

اعادة رفع الكراك وتم اضافة كراك تفعيل csicol v9


Download 
or 
Download​


----------



## م.طاهر (20 أبريل 2014)

Trajon there plz check


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (13 يونيو 2014)

2014 csi bridge غير موجود الكراك تبعه في الكراك أعلاه


----------



## essam saleh (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOHHAN (28 يوليو 2014)

*هذا ماوجدته فقط ( الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة .. !)*
العودة إلى ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​​


----------



## eng_rike (28 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم اليكم اخوتى الكراك باخر تحديث له شهر 7 

Download 1

Download 2

​


----------



## kazali016 (29 يوليو 2014)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (29 يوليو 2014)

الروابط مش شغالة رجاء اعادة عمل هذه الكراكات وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 يوليو 2014)

م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> الروابط مش شغالة رجاء اعادة عمل هذه الكراكات وشكرا


https://mega.co.nz/#!rVR1CBwK!zLbh-IfzxZ-u0O_DwnGJINtKzVN0E7mijI2BgXujedA


----------



## Eng. Firas (29 يوليو 2014)

thanks a lot for this precious gift on Eid ;-)

Many thanks to Eng. محمد السعيد على as well for the valid link


----------



## said ebeid (30 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
واتمنى تكون النتيجه ايجابيه​


----------



## MUSTAFABAGHDADI (30 يوليو 2014)

الملف فيه فيروس


----------



## samer 2010 (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_rike (1 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم الملف ليس بة فيرس اة شيئ انما فكرة عمل الكراك لكى يولد ملف التفعيل تلتقطها معظم برامج الحماية كملفات trojan ولكن للاحتياط قم بالغاء الكراك بعد اخراج الملف واترك الملف المضغوط 

الروابط من جديد 

mediafire

Firedrive


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (24 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا 
ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء اعاده رفعها علي موقع الخليج


----------



## jameel alkaisi (25 ديسمبر 2014)

not found


----------



## zine eddine (25 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا
اعدت تفعيل برنامج الايتايس..
شكرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (26 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز


----------



## هشام الموجى (13 فبراير 2015)

الكراك مبيشتغلش عندى هل ده عشان النسخة بتاعتى 32 ولا ايه السبب ؟


----------



## abu_nazar (14 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Engineer86 (16 فبراير 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل!!!!


----------



## Engineer86 (20 فبراير 2015)

ارجوا التأكد من كراك التفعيل لانه لا يعمل , و انا ف امس الحاجة اليه 
مع الشكر للجميع...


----------



## eng_rike (21 فبراير 2015)

تفضل اخى الكريم الكراك يعمل حتى شهر 7 ان شاء الله 

UptoBox

4shared​


----------



## eng_rike (21 فبراير 2015)

الكراك مالهوش علاقة بنظام التشغيل بتاعك


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (13 مارس 2015)

eng_rike قال:


> تفضل اخى الكريم الكراك يعمل حتى شهر 7 ان شاء الله
> 
> UptoBox
> 
> 4shared​



@eng_rike 

مهندس *محمود ابوزيد*
ممكن طريق التفعيل لو سمحت على سيف 14


----------



## ahmed abas (13 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا ..ولكنى اواجه مشكله وهو ان جميع الكراكات لا تعمل عندى<br><br>


----------



## ahmed abas (13 مارس 2015)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا ..ولكنى اواجه مشكله وهو ان جميع الكراكات لا تعمل عندى


----------



## Engineer86 (31 مارس 2015)

eng_rike قال:


> تفضل اخى الكريم الكراك يعمل حتى شهر 7 ان شاء الله
> 
> UptoBox
> 
> 4shared​


الله يرضى عنك بالدنيا و الاخرة يا اخي, شكرا جزيلا , ممنووووووون جدا


----------



## Engineer86 (31 مارس 2015)

eng_rike قال:


> تفضل اخى الكريم الكراك يعمل حتى شهر 7 ان شاء الله
> 
> UptoBox
> 
> 4shared​


و كيف اجعل البرنامج يستمر بالعمل حتى بعد الشهر السابع؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng. Firas (31 مارس 2015)

thank you for the share with us


----------



## kamar92 (27 أبريل 2015)

Al Salamou Alaykom, can you please re-upload the file, all the pages are not working probably because of the time passed. Jazakou Lah khayran


----------



## abu_nazar (14 مايو 2015)

ﻻ الله اﻻ الله


----------



## mdsayed (16 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## Mosab Elmetwaly (6 يوليو 2015)

اللينكان لا يعملان


----------



## gamalhany (6 أبريل 2016)

فين الكراك برنامج سيف2014 يا مشمهندسين


----------



## gamalhany (6 أبريل 2016)

اكسبوا فيا ثواب


----------



## almass (6 أبريل 2016)

gamalhany قال:


> فين الكراك برنامج سيف2014 يا مشمهندسين



الكراك في المرفقات


----------

